# How about this mounted on a motorhome chassis



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

My partner sent me this link today knowing what I'm like and what a little gem it is.

It would be interesting to see the same concept built onto a motorised base.

http://www.littlethings.com/fold-ou...e=ISM&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=Design


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could be very interesting in towable or motorised.Alternative idea to slide outs,In fact this could replace awnings, as we use them on the motorhome.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

An alpine storm or a force 10 will soon make short work of that! 

Not sure I would fancy waking up in a giant greenhouse either.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Even better if it was demountable and you could leave that on site and use the chassis cab for going off site.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

only you Barryd would leave that out in a force 10.get real.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We used to have a 6 berth Dandy trailer tent that opened out like that (a bit...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *cabby wrote: *only you Barryd would leave that out in a force 10.get real.
> 
> cabby


Well I learned the hard way in the Austrian Alps. Ok so its not an every day senario but we nearly lost our canopy and it was mid summer. A scortching hot day and out of nowhere came the blackest cloud I have ever seen over the mountain top followed by sideways rain and winds up to easily force 10 from nothing. 

It was all I could do hang onto the canopy which if I hadnt been on the end of would have torn the van to pieces.

Im just thinking that something like that you would go out and leave it as its got beds and stuff in it, your not going to put it away each time you go out. I never leave our canopy out now when leaving the van in places like the Alps at any time of year. I would feel the same in Winter in the UK.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a similar experience to Barry a few years ago when on the Ile de Re off La Rochelle. Couldn't sleep as so hot, so sat outside watching electric storm in the distance. Suddenly, the wind whipped up from nowhere and I had to hang off the front rail to stop it flying up. It was lifting me up - and I'm no lightweight. Shouted to wife and managed to wind in without damage.
I never leave my awning out now overnight.

DavidL


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is going to be bloody cold or bloody hot a lot of the time.

You have to leave it out to sleep in it, so Brry is right.

If you have the transparent enclosure you have no privacy.

It is probably fine for a day out e.g. fishing etc.

But as a substitute for a MH? NAH!

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am looking at it as a windbreaker canopy only, rather than wind out canopy and hammer sticks for the windbreakers.Obviously not overnight judging by it's flimsy looks.However it does look streamlined to cope with fair winds, depends on the structure really.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> I am looking at it as a windbreaker canopy only, rather than wind out canopy and hammer sticks for the windbreakers.Obviously not overnight judging by it's flimsy looks.However it does look streamlined to cope with fair winds, depends on the structure really.
> 
> cabby


If not overnight, where does one sleep? - in the kitchen?

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sleep In the motorhome as normal.Geoff.
I am saying it could be an alternative to the wind out awning. Using the design of just the one side without all the junk. An all in one awning that is attached to the side of the van.
Pull up, on with the kettle, looks a nice place with good view, drop the awning, sit outside drink tea/coffee.glass of wine.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

I thought ypu were talking about the vehicle in the OP's link not a partial adaption on one side of a MH. But if the latter it would obscure the view from the windows if not wound down or wound up if there were wind.

Geoff


----------

